# CA IR 16-1  Revised in its entirety 08-03-11



## mark handler (Aug 7, 2011)

IR 16-1 Interpretation of Regulations Document

Revised in its entirety 08-03-11

DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION REQUIREMENTS FOR RELOCATABLE BUILDINGS

http://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/pubs/IR_16-1_rev08-03-11.pdf


----------

